# A whole bunch of flounder - Port Oâ€™Connor



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Flounder gigging in Port Oâ€™Connor has remained strong despite the winds and high tides. Clients have enjoyed night after night of full limits and good times. 
Being on the water most nights of the week has kept us right on top of the fish as we adjusted with the conditions. 
Now that the heat is cranking up, our typical summer patterns should follow. Hard sand bottom, clear water, and plentiful bait are key to being successful when flounder gigging.

If you are headed to POC for some fishing, consider adding a gigging trip to your list. Less heat, no sunburn, no wading, and lots of fun.

Captain Shawn Harvey


































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

